# stripping a rod



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

There has got to be a better way to strip a rod than with a razor. Does anybody do it an easier way


----------



## redman (Dec 18, 2009)

Try a little heat. Heat from an alcohol flame or a heat gun works also but be very careful not to get the blank too hot. The epoxy will be soft enough to get to the thread with a razor easily. Then you can unwind the thread while applying a small amount of heat and the epoxy over the thread will peel off. The less you use the razor, the better chance you have of not damaging the blank. After the thread is removed there will still be some epoxy on the blank. I use a little heat and a piece of hard plastic to scrape this epoxy off. Just remember not to heat the blank too much.


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for your help


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

After the rod have been stripped does it leave old markings on the blank,how do you deal with this?Thank you for reply!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

using a little heat you can scrape most of it off with a plastic knife


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

how do you take off the tip


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

kinghunter12 said:


> how do you take off the tip


Heat and twist/pull. It's epoxy or hot glue and shouldn't take too much heat.


----------



## jkabrams (Apr 29, 2010)

After you get it scraped off as good as you can , put some acetone on a rag an put some elbow grease on it and it should clean it up a little more.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

goo be gone works too to get the remanents off. I'll also put the blank on the power wrapper and use a pop cycle stick to scrap a lot of the junk off.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have read where bamboo is sharp enough to help alot, yet soft enough not to cut into the blank. I haven't tried it, just read it.

Robert


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

WHats the coating on the blank? Is it matt black? Glossy? or unfinished? 
Unfinished, MEK will work but it will take your breath.
Matt Black, MEK may also work depending on the paint, otherwise denatured alcohol.
Glossy, try two above, the gloss is gonna come of with it.


----------

